# Not to bad for a cheapie



## Andrew1971 (17 Jun 2015)

Has anyone else seen this one. 
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/fixie-bikes/real-singolo-fixie-bike-2015-58cm
Looks good, Price is cheap but a little heavy. 
Andrew


----------



## andyfraser (17 Jun 2015)

Andrew1971 said:


> Has anyone else seen this one.
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/fixie-bikes/real-singolo-fixie-bike-2015-58cm
> Looks good, Price is cheap but a little heavy.
> Andrew


A little heavy? 

It doesn't say how many teeth on the sprocket and chain ring.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2015)

And I thought my Flier was a tad heavy at 9.5kg, 15.7kg! what are they building it with? industrial tubing?


----------



## Old Plodder (18 Jun 2015)

dave r said:


> And I thought my Flier was a tad heavy at 9.5kg, 15.7kg! what are they building it with? industrial tubing?


Scaffolding poles........


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2015)

Old Plodder said:


> Scaffolding poles........



Most likely.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jun 2015)

My fixed is about 9 kg ready to roll, and I built it with bits from the BikeCave. How can a fixed weigh over 15 kg? My Brommie is 3kg lighter than that!


----------



## frogeyes (18 Jun 2015)

You might find that they have quoted the shipping weight. Whoever writes the descriptions on the Halfords website clearly copy and pastes from other sources.


----------



## Saluki (19 Jun 2015)

frogeyes said:


> You might find that they have quoted the shipping weight. Whoever writes the descriptions on the Halfords website clearly copy and pastes from other sources.


They must ship it with a slack handful of bricks included then! I gave one of those a quick look until I saw the weigh of the thing.


----------



## frogeyes (19 Jun 2015)

Saluki said:


> They must ship it with a slack handful of bricks included then! I gave one of those a quick look until I saw the weigh of the thing.


 just saying, my giant anthem had 18.5kg stamped on the box. its nowhere near that.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jun 2015)

Possibly it's a generic box, and that's the maximum shipping weight of any bike that fits in that box?


----------



## Andrew1971 (20 Jun 2015)

If i had the money i would get it. Still be lighter than my other single speed/fixed. Some people at work call it the concrete bike cos it so heavy free wheels 
for ever though.


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2015)

Looks like a pile of crapcrap made from pig iron and melted down anvils.


----------



## Lonestar (22 Jun 2015)

It does look a bit cheap.Not too keen on Halfords the motorists shop,either.


----------



## Smurfy (22 Jun 2015)

Gas pipe!


----------



## Lonestar (22 Jun 2015)

YellowTim said:


> Gas pipe!



?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jun 2015)

Lonestar said:


> ?



Common term for bikes made out of heavy pipes, surprising on this one because generally single speeds are lighter due to having less bits on, so the frame must be a weighty one, wheels too probably.

Unless the listing is wrong and it should be in pounds, which which would make it pretty light for the price!


----------



## Lonestar (23 Jun 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Common term for bikes made out of heavy pipes, surprising on this one because generally single speeds are lighter due to having less bits on, so the frame must be a weighty one, wheels too probably.
> 
> Unless the listing is wrong and it should be in pounds, which which would make it pretty light for the price!




Ahhh,thanking you.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jun 2015)

Chainreactioncycles have a singlespeed at £215 - a 10kg Urban Warrior apparently.

So halfords are nil for weight and price.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/vitus-bikes-vee-1-city-bike-2014/rp-prod80999

I'm procrastinating about buying one to replace my 16Kg full sus Halfords Tank.


----------



## frogeyes (24 Jun 2015)

Ive got one of the Revolution Tracks and its not a 'heavy' bike.

Its steel so it wont be as light as aluminium or carbon.

its £250


----------



## Old Plodder (25 Jun 2015)

That Vitus S/Spd had quite good write ups for a cheapie, certainly worth looking at if all you want is a town bike.


----------

